# Low-Calorie Treats/Food for Dispensing Ball?



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

This is mostly for my chihuahua, but good to know for Chowder as well.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a low-calorie treat I can stuff into a dispensing treat ball?

He doesn't seem to care at all about his normal kibble stuffed in a toy, but he'll work to get out "Charlie Bear" dry treats and even plain Cheerios and has fun doing it. He sometimes gets bored with even those though and I don't feel right about giving him almost anything else I've seen for sale that looks mostly like junk food loaded with as many calories as his food for the day would have.

If anyone knows anything stuffable, but low in calories, I'd be interested to hear about it!


(this is the treat-ball I'm using)


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

I have used the Zukes Mini Naturals - Healthy Moist Natural Miniature Dog Treats = 2 calories each.
They have peanut butter, salmon, chicken. 

[attachment=57218icture_1.png]

http://www.zukes.com/woof/mini-naturals

I mix them with cherrio's in their treat ball.


I would be interested to hear some more ideas from others also.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a few different treat dispensing toys and I put a bunch of random stuff in them. I never put all of the same thing in the ball. I put several different types of treats, that way they don't get bored - they never know what is going to come out! I also do them in different shapes, sizes - so some come out easier than others.

I use the same treats I use for training: Cheerios, Zukes like Joanne posted and they have Z Filets that can be broken into small bits, Freeze dried Salmon or Chicken, Stella & Chewy's freeze dried foods, Real Meat treats. 

You can also put his kibble in there as his entire meal (rather than in his bowl) so he has to work for it.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Mandy - what kind of treat dispensing toys do you have? I think this is a great idea for my dogs for their food.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I have:

Busy Buddy - Twist & Treat
Bob-A-Lot
Tug-A-Jug
Everlasting Treat Ball (which i put treats in instead of the little cube thing)


Jax's favorites are the Tug A Jug & the Bob a Lot. Kenzie likes the Twist & Treat toy.

Here's a video of Jax with his Bob A Lot.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

The Zukes sounds really good ... I'll pick some of those up.

Also Mandy, I like the idea of mixing up the treats. I've sometimes mixed in a few little meaty-treats just to keep him interested before, so I'll do more of that.

I really like how that tug o jug looks. Just different enough from the ball-concept to be novel for them I'm sure.

The more ideas I can pick up for low-cal treats the better!
:biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

we really like lean treats - we get them at the vet's office and they are not that expensive (under $2.00) a bag. I also cut up pieces of carrot and real fruit and put those in the treat containers - Hunter loves that!

We have the treat and twist and a kong - I have been looking into the little bottle thing - it might be a good xmas gift for little hunter


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

You can try frozen peas also they make great treats for dogs.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Oct 3 2009, 04:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836502


> I have used the Zukes Mini Naturals - Healthy Moist Natural Miniature Dog Treats = 2 calories each.
> They have peanut butter, salmon, chicken.
> 
> [attachment=57218icture_1.png]
> ...


Those look like good treats. and only 2 cals that is good news. lol where do you get them?


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Oct 3 2009, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836525


> I have:
> 
> Busy Buddy - Twist & Treat
> Bob-A-Lot
> ...


Hi, Mandy, I just got the Tug a Jug--Darcy is very interested but incapable of extracting any treats. He ends up rolling it around, pawing at it, and barking at it. I have to pick it up and shake it at an angle to get the liver bits and kibble to fall out. He does well with the other products like Squirrel, Twist & Treat, etc. Any tips on teaching him how to work the Tug a Jug?


----------

